# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  RCD AMS V0.0.9.20 mix update

## gsm_bouali

*RCD AMS V0.0.9.20 mix update*   *Latest Update :*   *  - Daewoo, AGC 3106
  - Ford, C307 / C214 - NAV. Module, 4M5T-18B988-AE, MC9S12 by Visteon  - M series
  - VW, CD Player Audio System, 5Z0 035 119, 24c16
  - Nissan, CK-926, PN-9940H, 93c46 (reverse) by Clarion 
  - Audi, Concert 2, 7 647 253 380, 8P0 035 186G, 95128 by Blaupunkt 
  - Audi, Concert 2, 7 649 276 360, 8P0 035 186S, 95128 by Blaupunkt 
  - Audi, Concert, 7 646 136 380, 8E0 035 186AK, 95128 by Blaupunkt 
  - Audi, Concert, 7 647 028 380, 8P0 035 186Q, 95128 by Blaupunkt 
  - Audi, Concert, 7 647 255 380, 8P0 035 186H, 95128 by Blaupunkt 
  - VW, Gamma, 7 648 227 060, 1J0 035 186B, 95160 by Blaupunkt 
  - Opel, LCD display from Opel cars GID EPSILON, 13265760, 25080 by Delphi / Grundig 
  - Nissan, PP-3001F-A, 24c64 by Clarion 
  - VW, Premium 6 Monsoon, CQ-JV1066, 3B7 035 180D, 93c56 by Panasonic 
  - VW, Premium 7, CQ-EV1461G, 1K0 035 180N, s330->93c66 by Panasonic 
  - VW, RCD-200 MP3, 7 644 236 360, 6Q0 035 152A, 95640 by Blaupunkt 
  - Audi, Symphony, 7 646 018 680, 8E0 035 195AD, 95128 by Blaupunkt 
  - Audi, Symphony, CQ-EA1821L, 4B0 035 195, s220->93c56 by Panasonic*  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*

----------

